# Panko & Parm Asparagus



## salt and pepper (May 26, 2014)

Baked w/ panko & graded parm. Bake@ 450 for 10-15 min. Flour then egg and a mix of 50-50 panko & cheese.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2014)

I'm sooooo going to do that!! Yumm Yumm Yumm.........


----------



## Chef Munky (May 26, 2014)

Can I put an order in with a bottle of your sauce to go on the side?
Purdy please? Those look great!


----------



## cave76 (May 26, 2014)

Those parm and panko asparagus look great! Great time to try them while asparagus is a bit cheaper.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 29, 2014)

I am SO making this.   I just bought a pound of asparagus and have everything else to make it.  Thanks for sharing, Joey!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 29, 2014)

I don't understand this--I love steamed asparagus--that's how I grew up eating it and that is, to me, the best way to eat asparagus. I like to nibble on it raw walking home from harvesting wild asparagus. I just can't bring myself to do anything other than steam it and eat it. Interesting, but there is a part of me that says "why would you do that to asparagus when it is so very good steamed al dente?"


----------



## Kayelle (May 29, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't understand this--I love steamed asparagus--that's how I grew up eating it and that is, to me, the best way to eat asparagus. I like to nibble on it raw walking home from harvesting wild asparagus. I just can't bring myself to do anything other than steam it and eat it. Interesting, but there is a part of me that says "why would you do that to asparagus when it is so very good steamed al dente?"



Simply because it's something different.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 29, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Simply because it's something different.


 
Exactly.   I grew up on steamed asparagus too, and like it, but when I roasted it the first time, I was hooked.  I also love it grilled, marinated and chilled, in asparagus soup, in omelettes....etc.  If I had the opportunity to pick some fresh and munch on it, I'm sure I would love that as well.  

Just like I wouldn't want to have strictly meatloaf every time I pull some ground beef out of the freezer, or only fried chicken whenever I defrost a bird. Thankfully, there are so many great ideas on this forum!


----------



## lyndalou (May 30, 2014)

I mad asparagus pesto and it was wonderful! gotta think outside the box once in awhile.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 30, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Simply because it's something different.


              Kayelle, It's just a substitute For French Fries.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 30, 2014)

salt and pepper said:


> Kayelle, It's just a substitute For French Fries.


Now I'm thinking asparagus poutine...

Asparagus season is only 6 weeks, so I tend to think to savor it as steamed asparagus.


----------



## GA Home Cook (May 30, 2014)

S&P - looks awesome!  A couple of questions.  I have seen another recipe where they used on the egg white.  Do you use the whole egg?  Just be sure - you bake it after the breading - correct?  

Hal


----------



## salt and pepper (May 30, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> S&P - looks awesome! A couple of questions. I have seen another recipe where they used on the egg white. Do you use the whole egg? Just be sure - you bake it after the breading - correct?
> 
> Hal


                  I use a whole egg and bake @450  till browned and crispy.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 31, 2014)

CWS4322 said:


> I don't understand this--I love steamed asparagus--that's how I grew up eating it and that is, to me, the best way to eat asparagus. I like to nibble on it raw walking home from harvesting wild asparagus. I just can't bring myself to do anything other than steam it and eat it. Interesting, but there is a part of me that says "why would you do that to asparagus when it is so very good steamed al dente?"



I like asparagus most any way you can make them.
Tossed with EVOO salt pepper and a super hot grill taking first place for me.

I also will try this dish.  Thanks S&P.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2014)

The only way I *won't *cook it is with water. Even with steaming, it stands to reason you get asparagus flavored water that way.


----------



## shopping (Jun 2, 2014)

I saw this done on either America's Test Kitchen or Cook's Country, using the egg whites and panko crumbs.  Looked interesting but....

Sorry, I also thought why they would cover the flavor of fresh asparagus at this time of the year.  Love it steamed, also love to have it hit boiling water for less than a minute and shock it in ice water, drain, and use it on a fresh veggie tray.

I might try that with out of season asparagus but right now it's fresh steamed only here.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 4, 2014)

Here are some other ways to eat asparagus.

A Few Bunches of Asparagus, 5 Dinners - Easy Weeknight Cooking

I typically don't buy asparagus--only forage for it. I am going tomorrow afternoon with a friend on her back 40. There are several patches. Should I get enough to grow tired of it steamed, I will possibly grill some and top with a poached egg (I rather doubt that will be the case).


----------



## Zagut (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for this. 

Asparagus is great no matter how it's fixed. 

I usually grill it with a little EVOO & S&P. Steamed is lovely too. 

But I'm going to try this because it just sounds really tasty. 

I'll bet it's even a good way to fix canned asparagus. I know, I know. Who get canned asparagus? Well I did awhile ago because the price was right.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 4, 2014)

GA Home Cook said:


> S&P - looks awesome! A couple of questions. I have seen another recipe where they used on the egg white. Do you use the whole egg? Just be sure - you bake it after the breading - correct?
> 
> Hal


 
           Going to try egg whites tonight, I'll let you know how they come out.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 5, 2014)

Egg whites did a better job of coating the panko, crispy outside and tender inside.
For those of you who only eat steamed, you don't know what your missing. I eat them so many different ways and the are always tasty. When I pick a batch, I boil them for 1 minute, then shock them in ice water and finally seal them in the food saver. Works for me.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 6, 2014)

Made this today. YUM! It doesn't look the same as Joey's, but boy was it good!  Thank you, Joey.


----------



## Hotspur (Jun 16, 2014)

I really love asparagus and will give this a go. I like asparagus just as it is, too, but also in different recipes. I do think it should be appreciated so I think it's more of a shame just to use it as a veg in meat and 2 veg, as a sort of after-thought).


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 17, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Made this today. YUM! It doesn't look the same as Joey's, but boy was it good!  Thank you, Joey.



          You did a fine job Cheryl. It's a shame too many people only like them steamed, they don't know what they are missing! I would rather eat them, then french fries.
                                                                               PS: They look better then mine.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 17, 2014)

You start with uncooked asparagus correct?


I ONLY microwave steam my asparagus. I clean and rinse them, then place them in a container, nothing added to them at all, cover and steam just till tender crisp. I steam just about all my veggies this way including corn on the cob. Veggies have enough moisture none is needed. There are several exceptions -  I DO added water to steam artichokes and I boil taters for mashed.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 18, 2014)

msmofet said:


> You start with uncooked asparagus correct?
> 
> 
> I ONLY microwave steam my asparagus. I clean and rinse them, then place them in a container, nothing added to them at all, cover and steam just till tender crisp. I steam just about all my veggies this way including corn on the cob. Veggies have enough moisture none is needed. There are several exceptions -  I DO added water to steam artichokes and I boil taters for mashed.



        I blanch them for 1 minute, then into an ice bath. Place them in food saver bags and freeze. Pull them out when needed.


----------

